# Elu DB180 part?



## Jonzjob (16 Feb 2014)

A very good friend of mine has just been given an Elu DB180. He has done a tiny bit of turning a lifetime ago. Poker handles sort of things.

When he got to look at the lathe and the bits that came with it he has found that there's a bit missing. Of all the strange bits it is the tail stock 'quill', the sliding shaft that holds the tail stock point (sorry if that isn't the correct name, but the bit that holds the tail stock end for spindle turning). He dioes not have a PC of any kind and isn't on the internet, he can't afford it, and has asked me if I can get any info on it for him.

Is there anyone who can give me any info as to where this bit can be got as it appears on the various sites and parts lists that I have had a look at as 'no longer available'.

On the parts list below it is the list number 84 

http://toolsandpartsdirect.co.uk/Elu-DB ... -5319.aspx

Why this part was ever removed is a mystry to me but if anyone can help in finding it then I would be very happy for my mate!

Also, I have done a search to see where a turning club might be close to where he lives in Thirsk, N Yrks, but with not a lot of luck? I am sure that there is one of us that will be able to prove me wrong?

My mate doesn't have cash to throw around and is coming up to his well earned retirement and this would be a real boost to him. I have never asked for this kind of help before, but I am now. Any ideas please folks?


----------



## nev (16 Feb 2014)

I can usually find most things somewhere on tinternet but drawing a blank on that one i'm afraid John.
(only managed to find a complete lathe on ebay.de for 400 euro!!)


----------



## procell (17 Feb 2014)

I have a DB180 lathe and you are right. The parts are no longer available for most of it. The only thing I can suggest is keep an eye on Ebay. they do come up on occasions so you may find someone who has one that is being sold for spares. The only other suggestion I can make is try to find a local toolmaker who can make one up for you. 

I am in the process of trying to replace the electrics on mine as the relay burnt out. (another part no longer available).


----------



## Jonzjob (17 Feb 2014)

Thanks for trying for me folks. I drew a blank on it as well, but my mate did say that he knows a place that may well be able to make it for him? I suppose that the biggest problem would be knowing the dimentions?

Big favour please? Any chance of getting a couple of photos of the part and some dimentions please? :mrgreen: Then I could post them on to him.

As for the relay/contactor Procell, you will probably find that it's a standard part and available from somewhere like Maplins or the like?


----------



## chipmunk (17 Feb 2014)

Have you tried these people?...

http://www.powertoolspares.com/buy-parts/#/browse/elu/lathes-spares-and-accessories/

The quill seems to be unavailable but they may have more luck in finding one than you would.

HTH
Jon


----------



## Jonzjob (17 Feb 2014)

A good idea Jon, but we have just got back in and they close t 4 your time  I tried Powertool spares and they suggested Toolfix, but neither could help at all.

I am still trying to fathom out why anyone would take that part out in the first place???


----------



## procell (17 Feb 2014)

I have tried to get measurements as accurate as I can but I would suggest if you are going to get someone to make it then give them the tail stock assembly so they can make it a perfect fit as you don't want any movement. Another suggestion would be to make the inboard end a No2 Morse taper fit as accessories are a lot easier to find for that.


























This is the relay that has burnt out on my lathe


----------



## Jonzjob (17 Feb 2014)

Thank you very much for tall the details Procell. I take it that the inboard end has to accept special fittings? That looks quite strange..

I will get the detail printed off and sent to my mate, thanks again.

Your relay/contactor looks like a fairly standard part soldered onto a board. It should have some markings on it to say what current rating, voltage, manufacturer and the like it is. If you take it to a good electrical factor they should either be able to replace it or tell you where you can get it, just the relay that is. Then it's just a case of unsoldering the old and soldering on the new. Good luck with it and thank you again.


----------



## procell (17 Feb 2014)

Jonzjob,

Like almost everything on the ELU 180 the tail stock live centre is non standard. That is why I suggested you get them to make it with a MT2 or MT1 fitting on that end. That way he will be able to buy standard Jacobs chuck and live centres to fit it. He will also find the Spindle thread on the main spindle is M18 x 2.5 Right hand thread which is non standard. It is possible to get thread adaptors to fit most chucks though
http://www.teknatool.com/products/Lathe ... r_page.htm


----------



## Jonzjob (23 Mar 2014)

I have just been talking to my mate about his lathe. He has managed to get a break down drawing of it now and explained better what was going on. We had got a bit confused with him not knowing anything about lathes. It isn't the 'quill' that's missing after all. It's the tail stock cernter and it makes more sense for that to be lost than the quill?

So, I am sorry to be a ., but to start again. Does anyone know where we can get a tail stock center, preferably a live one if possible?

It would appear that in this life there is nowt bleedin simple :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

